# Question on rotary mower gear box



## perryjosh64 (Aug 30, 2015)

EP-0 grease vs. gear oil?
I recently purchased an used Kodiak standard 5ft mower for cutting some pastures. I'm learning as I go on the function and maintenance of both mower and old ford tractor. However as I dont have the original manual to mower and have been looking at both Kodiaks website and other sites I'm a little confused on the oil/grease that goes into the gear box? the feller I bought it from as well as a farmer friend down the road said to put "just enough gear oil in it for it to leak out the bleed plug". However the online manuals for Kodiak mowers states a "EP-0 Grease" is used in the gear box? I'm sure I'm over thinking this but I'm use to a distinct difference in an oil and a grease? If it is gear oil what weight should I use?
Please educate.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello perryjosh64,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

If your rotary mower has a fluid level check plug in the side of the gearbox, fill it from the top till fluid runs out of the fluid level check hole. If there is no check plug in the side, fill it to half full. My mower has a dipstick that is attached to the breather on top, so I have to pull the breather to check fluid level. You cannot fill it completely full as heat expansion, foaming, etc., will push fluid out the breather on top. 

Most rotary mowers use gear oil ranging from 85 to 105 viscosity. From my viewpoint, the thicker the better. 

But, if your manual calls for EP-0 grease, try John Deere cornhead grease. It is equivalent to EP-0 grease, and has been around for a long time. You can get cornhead grease from your local JD dealer 

Also, when you check your steering gearbox on your tractor, if it is low on gear oil put some in there as well. Cornhead grease will stay in reservoirs where gear oil leaks out.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Have to agree with Harry16. I have an old 5 footer that I use grease in(as it leaks) and a new 7 footer that I use 80w-90. Take care Mike


----------

